# Has Anyone heard of this breeder…?



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

Looking at their website, I'm wondering what they do with their dogs besides breed then. I wouldn't consider sixteen bitches and eight dogs (evidently in two locations?) a small kennel. And their co-ownership on bitches?! "A co-owning family visits RedTeddy at least once or twice a year for 3 - 6 years at breeding times. After she retires around age six, she will continue to be your personal family pet." That poor girl will spend half her life either pregnant or nursing a litter. .


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Can't say I've ever heard anything very good. Search in forums and you will find more I think since I recall the name.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Maybe it could help in your search for what seems to be a red Poodle to share some websites of known excellent and reputable breeders of reds.

This is not exhaustive, but take a look and see if your eyes might not pick up some distinct differences both in the Poodles themselves and in how everything is presented 😊. BTW, all of these good people have been or are members here at Poodle Forum.





__





Red and Apricot Standard Poodles | Farleys D Standard Poodles







farleysd.com









NOLA Standards


Home page of NOLA Standards, a breeder from NEW ORLEANS, LA. Breeder of AKC titled red and apricot standard poodles




www.nolastandards.com












Arreau Red Standard Poodles


Intelligence, grace, beauty and loyalty-this is what defines the Standard Poodle. The original of the three Poodle varieties, they were originally bred to be retrievers. I suppose that people soon realized that they enjoyed the company of their humans, and would do whatever it took to make...




redstandardpoodles.net


----------



## MorningSun22 (7 mo ago)

Streetcar said:


> Maybe it could help in your search for what seems to be a red Poodle to share some websites of known excellent and reputable breeders of reds.
> 
> This is not exhaustive, but take a look and see if your eyes might not pick up some distinct differences both in the Poodles themselves and in how everything is presented 😊. BTW, all of these good people have been or are members here at Poodle Forum.
> 
> ...


----------



## MorningSun22 (7 mo ago)

Thank you l, just looking for mini poodle, color is not important. Just a healthy puppy. The search has been difficult since I’m a 1st time puppy owner. I don’t think there will be a “perfect” breeder but you try to find someone as ethical as possible and is doing right by the puppies. It’s hard to predict if a puppy will have any medical issues in the future, I think it’s just doing your research and going with your gut.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Ah, that helps to know. These three still apply as excellent examples to learn and develop your eye and to know what to expect from an excellent breeder.

Review www.donnchada.com, too. She has Miniatures, actually all three varieties. We have a number of members with her Poodles.

In our subforum Finding the Right Puppy and Breeder, there is a fantastic post with suggested breeders. It's chock-full of great tips. Consider perusing that. It takes a while to get a good sense of what to look for, and congratulations on being willing to do this fun reading 👍.

If you have a chance to attend a conformation dog show or two, you can purchase the catalogue, which allows for more study.

ETA: not trying to sound like a Poodle expert - I'm not. To be clear, I am not attempting to push specific breeders, just trying to give good examples. I'm still working on trying to develop my own eye for Poodles. I can look at the standard and the diagrams, but it's still a challenge to translate that when looking at a living being 😊.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Light N Lively or Eriand are two reputable breeders in NY to look into. DiMarnique is in Delaware.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Excellent recommendations!

Definitely review the above recommended breeders sites and compare them to Red Teddy's and any others you find.

Since researching and selecting a quality, conscientious breeder is new to you here's some tips.

You can also read information directly from one of our members who is a very well-respected breeder here.

A quality breeder isn't location dependent. Their characteristics are the same everywhere.



*We often hear from folks that they just want a pet.*
What doesn't seem to be common knowledge is that quality, conscientious breeders are _always _breeding for the very best poodles they can. It isn't pet puppy vs show puppy, it's lucky us, the ones wanting a pet who get the pups that have some small "fault" that might reduce their chances of winning competitions but are flawless to us .

*It's not unusual to think that there are possibly thousands of breeders to choose from.*
For quality, conscientious breeders, that number is more likely only in the hundreds in the US and Canada. A bottom-line difference is between those who are breeding primarily for profit and those who are breeding because they feel not only love for poodles but an obligation to the entire breed. Each of their, usually infrequent, breeding's are thoughtfully chosen to try to improve something in their lines and consequently the future of the breed.

*About reviews*,
a happy owner doesn't necessarily mean an informed owner. It's as likely they've just been lucky, so far. Review any negative comments carefully, if they're allowed to appear.

*Getting a puppy from a quality, conscientious breeder is something like insurance.*
Their investment in the health, welfare, and soundness of all the dogs in their care including the puppies they offer to new homes is part of the reason you're not likely to find a less than $2000 USD puppy from them.

*The saying is "pay the breeder or pay the vet".*
Price alone isn't the only thing to separate quality breeders from those less than. We've seen members quote as high, and even much higher pricing for pups from parents not health tested, not proven to meet breed standards, sold as purebred when only a DNA test could determine that since they may be sold without registration papers.

If I knew the risks and have dedicated poodle health savings of several thousand dollars or pet insurance, knew that basically that the breeder and I would part ways as soon as the pup was in my hands because they're very unlikely to stand behind their pup and me thru the pup's life, I might proceed with a breeder that doesn't meet my criteria.

But

_I also wouldn't pay quality breeder prices, and over, unless I'm getting all the quality breeder perks._


*Health testing of the breeding parents is a good indicator of a quality, conscientious breeder. *The Breeder List has info on what to look for in the testing for each variety. Mentioning health testing on a site is nice but isn't proof. For proof, look for health testing results spelled out on the breeder's site, then verify for yourself by going to the site the results are published on. If you don't find any evidence of testing or can't find the info but the breeder appeals to you, contact them and ask where you might see the testing they do. Reputable breeders put in a lot of effort to make sure they're breeding the healthiest poodles and will be happy to talk about it and provide the info.

*Look for and verify OFA/CHIC level testing at a minimum. The recommended testing by The Poodle Club of America is a mix of physical exams and, for each variety, there are also recommended DNA tests.*

The OFA (Orthopedic Foundation for Animals) registers testing from other countries as well as from the US.

There are additional poodle specific DNA panels for other testable genetic conditions.
Those are companion tests with the OFA/CHIC testing, not in place of.

CHIC Program | Orthopedic Foundation for Animals | Columbia, MO (ofa.org)
Browse By Breed | Orthopedic Foundation for Animals | Columbia, MO (ofa.org)

Look Up A Dog | Orthopedic Foundation for Animals | Columbia, MO (ofa.org)

Toy Poodle recommended testing from the PCA with results listed on OFA

*Progressive Retinal Atrophy (PRA)*
DNA-based test from an approved laboratory; results registered with OFA ➚
*Eye Examination*
Eye Examination by a boarded ACVO Ophthalmologist ➚
*Patellar Luxation*
OFA Evaluation, minimum age 1 year ➚
Miniature Poodle (just in case you expand your choices)

*Progressive Retinal Atrophy (PRA)*
DNA-based test from an approved laboratory; results registered with OFA ➚
*Eye Examination*
Eye Examination by a boarded ACVO Ophthalmologist ➚
*Patellar Luxation*
OFA evaluation, minimum age 1 year ➚
*Hip Dysplasia* (One of the following)
OFA Evaluation ➚
PennHIP Evaluation
The PCA Foundation strongly recommends the DNA test for Miniature Poodle Dwarfism (Osteochondrodysplasia) to avoid breeding two carriers to each other and producing puppies affected with this deforming and crippling disorder. Research suggests that about 10 percent of Minis carry the mutation that causes this disease and that it is not limited to a few bloodlines.

The PRA test is a DNA test. The others are physical exams done by a qualified vet.
The DNA panels are nice and have helpful info but should not be accepted as the only health testing.

Standard Poodle


*Hip Dysplasia* (One of the following)
OFA Evaluation ➚
PennHIP Evaluation
*Eye Examination*
Eye Examination by a boarded ACVO Ophthalmologist ➚
*Health Elective* (One of the following)
OFA Thyroid evaluation from an approved laboratory ➚
OFA SA Evaluation from an approved dermapathologist ➚
Congenital Cardiac Exam ➚
Advanced Cardiac Exam ➚
Basic Cardiac Exam ➚
The PCA Foundation recommends all three electives for Standard Poodles and also strongly recommends the following DNA tests from an OFA listed lab to easily avoid breeding two mutation carriers to each other and producing affected puppies: DNA Test for Neonatal Encephalopathy with Seizures (NEwS) and DNA Test for vonWillebrand’s Disease (vWD)


*A caution that a health "guarantee" on a puppy*
doesn't have much to back it if the sire and dam were not given the testing for breed and variety recommended by the Poodle Club of America. "Guarantees" without the testing often favor the breeder, more than the buyer.

*Read thru any contracts that may be listed*.
If they rule out coverage for health conditions that the breeding pair should or could have been tested for, consider that a caution flag. Otherwise, are the terms clear to you and can you live with them?

*Conscientious breeders have a waitlist at the best of times*
and that wait is stretched well into 2022. There have been more than a few serendipitous contacts between seeker and breeder, so don't be put off by the thought of a waitlist. Also, don't be put off if online sites aren't particularly updated. As often as not, breeders may prefer communicating by phone as well as email or text, and are busy with their dogs, 9-5 paying job, and family, rather than keep a website updated.

*When you start making contacts*, let them know if you're open to an older pup or young adult.

*Color preferences* are understandable but keep in mind that you're limiting your options even further in a very limited supply of puppies.
That beautiful color you fell for may not look the same in a few weeks, or months, or years. Most poodle colors fade.

*Gender preferences* will also limit your options.

*Temperament and personality* are lifelong traits.

*Be prepared to spend* in the range of $2000 to $3500 USD. Conscientious breeders are not padding pricing due to Covid.

*Be prepared to travel* outside your preferred area.

*As a very general rule, websites to be leery of are*
those that feature cutesy puppies with bows and such, little or no useful info on sires or dams, the word "Order" or "Ordering" (these are living beings, not appliances) and a PayPal or "pay here" button prominently featured "for your convenience". A breeder using marketing terms like teacup, royal, giant don't really know poodles in relation to the breed standard. Pricing differently for size or color is also marketing.

*Be wary of a breeder who sells a puppy with full registration rights
(*breeding rights which allow the next generation of pups to be registered with the AKC) simply for the price of admission. A responsible breeder will not allow their reputation and their poodles to be bred by anyone, to any dog, without having a contractual say in the breeding and the pups. They will want to be involved.

*When looking at online sites, it's not just what you see, it's often what you don't see that's most important. *
Is the dam (and sire) also listed on the site, with full registry name and OFA testing?

*One additional caution, be very wary of those very cute short legged poodles.*
That's a genetic mutation which may carry serious life-altering disease.

An excellent source for breeder referrals is your local or the regional or national Poodle Club. An online search for "Poodle Club of ___ (your city or state/province)" will find them. You can also go directly to the national club site.

Some Poodle Club links are in the Breeder List.



As a sort of checklist of things to look for or ask, this is my shortlist criteria.

My criteria need not be yours but I think it's important for a potential poodle owner to understand why these things matter in finding a conscientious breeder and to get a well bred puppy to share life with for many years to come.
_Simply being advertised as "registered" or even "purebred" doesn't mean that a puppy is well bred._


Every one of these is a talking point a conscientious breeder will welcome, just not all at the same time 

My ideal breeder is someone who is doing this because they love the breed.
They want to see each new generation born at least as good as the previous, ideally better.
They provide for every dog in their care as if that dog is their own.
They will be there for the new family, and stand behind that pup for it's lifetime, rain or shine, with or without a contract.
They will know the standards and pedigrees of their chosen breed, health and genetic diversity of their lines, and breed to better them.
They will know of the latest studies in health standards for their chosen breed and variety and do the health testing of their breeding dogs.
They prove their dogs meet breed standards physically and temperamentally and are sound by breeding from sires and dams proven in competition or participating in other activities.
They do not cross breed.
They will have as many questions for me as I do for them.
They invest in their dogs. They don't expect the dogs to support them.


To start a search for a breeder, use the official Poodle Clubs first. PF has a lot of resources to view also, and individual recommendations will be made too. Compare those to the information above for a good shot at a quality, conscientious breeder and a happy, healthy poodle.

-----

A note on "Champion bloodlines" or variations of...

The phrase "Championship _lines_" is nearly meaningless unless, as Phaz23 points out, the dam and sire are the champions, and their dams and sires...

"Championship" counts in the conformation ring, to prove that each generation is meeting the breed standard. It's not a given, an inherent trait that gets passed down.

----

A quality conscientious breeder doesn't have to be a PCA member to follow the Code of Ethics. I believe that every breeder should.
Code of Ethics - The Poodle Club of America


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

MorningSun22 said:


> Thank you l, just looking for mini poodle, color is not important. Just a healthy puppy. The search has been difficult since I’m a 1st time puppy owner. I don’t think there will be a “perfect” breeder but you try to find someone as ethical as possible and is doing right by the puppies. It’s hard to predict if a puppy will have any medical issues in the future, I think it’s just doing your research and going with your gut.


You can also check out Parkview Poodles

I purchased my standard from here, she is also showing and rising miniatures, she had 2 females available. Not sure if she still does.


----------



## MorningSun22 (7 mo ago)

Everyone, thanks for the information. It’s lots to process, I will be reviewing everything against Red Teddy to see if they are a good fit. I’ve only found good things posted online about them however again my eyes are not trained yet as to what to look for in a breeder.


----------

